
NEC SJC2 subsea cable will transmit data at 144Tbps - mediawatch
https://www.itwire.com/business-technology/82132-nec-sjc2-subsea-cable-will-transmit-data-at-144tbps.html
======
walrus01
worth noting that this is the theoretical maximum capacity if the DWDM chassis
at all ends were fully populated. Likely using 100, 200 and 400Gbps coherent
(QPSK, 8PSK and 16QAM modulated) optics in a 50 GHz ITU DWDM grid. It's not as
if it's going to have that capacity at the beginning. And no single circuit
will have that capacity.

The math probably looks something like this:

Per 2 fiber pair, 80 channels x 200 Gbps per coherent wavelength = 16000 Gbps

------
lttlrck
‘roughly the equivalent of simultaneously streaming 5.76 million ultra-high
definition videos per second.’

What’s that ‘per second’ doing at the end?

~~~
Cyphase
Even removing the "per second" doesn't quite fix it; a data transfer speed
can't be "equivalent" to simultaneously streaming N number of UHD videos; it
may be equivalent to the speed necessary to simultaneously stream those N UHD
videos.

It should be something like, "... will be capable of transmitting data at 144
terabits per second, roughly the speed necessary to simultaneously stream 5.76
million ultra-high definition videos."

Anyway, it was probably just a brain fart.

